# Do goats eat honeysuckle?



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

We have the terrible honeysuckle bush all over our property, and we also have a ton of the native honeysuckle vine. 

Was wondering if you had any experience of your goats eating either? Don't have goats yet, this answer may determine how many I get, how much work I need to do to some fences, and how much I need to cut down before I get some. 

They will have plenty of other things to eat, just trying to manage the honeysuckle.

We also have a bunch of 'wild grapes', will they eat those? I know the birds like them but they really get up in the trees.

have a nice day.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know about the wild grapes but the honeysuckle will be short lived around goats:


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Eat it, no, mine DEVOUR it! I swear it is like they have never eaten before in their lives when they find it! I have a row of it outside one of my perimeter fences and there is not one single branch within lips reach along three fence side and when we go out for walks they stampede to it like race horses out of the gate! 

Don't have experience with the grape...none here. I would suspect they would eat that also. I would check to make sure it its ok for them to eat though, as with what ever else you have in the area you want to put them in.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Must depend on the goats. Mine love grape leaves, vines no. 
Honeysuckle, not so much.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah huge honeysuckle eaters.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

bush or vine or both?


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

They love the leaves and will eat the stems/vines with the leaves (as long as they aren't too big). They will eat any honeysuckle or wild grapes they can reach. They won't eat the bigger vines, but will eat smaller stems and vines.


----------



## RedBuffalo (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine eat honeysuckle and muscadines. But they won't eat the larger vines. They also eat the limbs on my pine and cedar trees.


----------

